# Mouse



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Well, I fed my rbp's a mouse today. They have been eating them like crazy. Of course I mix up their diet, but I just love the carnage. Too bad that during the frenzy, two of my fish tore each other's jaws up. This has happened before, but not to this extreme. My biggest red has a big chunk of his lower jaw missing. Looks like bone to me. However, this didn't stop him from foraging for more food after the frenzy. Seemed like it didn't even bother either of them. So I added some salt and am hoping for the best. I will get some pics up tomorrow. Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have never personally experienced this, but i know that it is common for piranha to accidently bite another piranha in a feeding frenzy.

as long as u add salt everything should heal up.

sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, same with my Caribas when feeding frenzi...don´t worry it will heal soon...







!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nothing to worry bout. But we still want them pics.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how big are your p's? how big are the mice u throw in? Does blood get in the water and ruin it, or not?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if that piranha starts to get picked on pull him out and put in a seprate tank


----------

